# One for Brian (Claymore)



## xiphidius (16 Jan 2017)

and other Intarsia buffs.
Hi Brian and friends.
I would at some point like to have a go at Intarsia but perhaps not in a major way, atleast not just yet as I dont want to get sidetracked just yet being a newbie and all that. Can I ask some questions please.

What got you into Intarsia..
What was your first piece

I have seen patterns for stained glass which actually tell you the colours, I was thinking that one could match wood types to almost identical shades..I know that there is way more to this art so could be a little hobby for the future, for now just curious.

Anyone else interested in this art please do chip in, same questions apply, maybe include some images of your first efforts would be nice
Regards
C


----------



## rayben (16 Jan 2017)

I am new to scroll saw work and in the very near future will be trying intarsia how ever rather than buy expensive wood I am going to try dying the wood to create the different shades until I get more proficient,when I say the near future I mean when the weather gets a little warmer as I do all my work in the garage.


----------



## Claymore (16 Jan 2017)

.........


----------



## Claymore (16 Jan 2017)

........


----------



## xiphidius (17 Jan 2017)

Thank you Brian for your neat reply coupled with the images it was a nice addition to your muse.
I like the way you have not just gone and cut the horses head out but used the flow of the grain in the woods to accentuate certain pieces (I expect this is another facet to learning this art). I will probably give this a go when the saw comes alongside what I'm originally buying it for, to embellish other things. Although I would need to practice first...I have a few basic ideas in my head to practice and perhaps a little unorthodox in its concept but we'll see how things go and I will post up for criticisms lol. nothing too intricate I might add lol..
Q:- Can one back off with hardboard or use hardboard to raise pieces or even fillers etc..???
Thanks again guys I appreciate your time
Regards
C


----------



## linkshouse (17 Jan 2017)

My first attempt was the little piggy -







Strictly speaking this is segmentation rather than intarsia as it is all cut from one piece of wood. But it is a good way to get started as the pieces are all guaranteed to fit one another.

This is exercise 3 out of the Intarsia book by Kathy Wise (https://www.amazon.co.uk/Intarsia-W...=UTF8&qid=1484637475&sr=8-1&keywords=intarsia.

The Kathy Wise book is a great starter book as it takes you step by step through the various processes with each exercise building on the last.

I'm with Brian though when he say's rules are there to be broken. For me there are no rules, just guidelines. It's your hobby so just have a go, if something doesn't work out it's not the end of the world - it just becomes firewood! But most importantly you've learned something. Once you know how not to do everything (I'm at expert level here) then things can only get better! 

Regards

Phill


----------



## xiphidius (17 Jan 2017)

Sound advice there Phill.
Must get me a copy of Kathy's book at some point in the future, if only as you say to learn from the guidelines.
Thanks again
Regards
C


----------



## scrimper (17 Jan 2017)

I have never tried doing Intarsia, don't think I am skilled enough to be honest but the stuff you people do is frankly amazing, The Norton is stunning.


----------



## Claymore (17 Jan 2017)

.........


----------



## Claymore (17 Jan 2017)

.....


----------



## Claymore (17 Jan 2017)

.......


----------



## martinka (17 Jan 2017)

scrimper":2rx6qphf said:


> I have never tried doing Intarsia, don't think I am skilled enough to be honest but the stuff you people do is frankly amazing, The Norton is stunning.



I tend to think the same, but what really stops me having a go is my aversion to all that sanding.


----------



## NazNomad (17 Jan 2017)

scrimper":ruhcfvvg said:


> I have never tried doing Intarsia, don't think I am skilled enough to be honest....



You should do what I did. Try it first before coming to the conclusion that you'll never be as good as these b*ggers.


----------



## scrimper (17 Jan 2017)

NazNomad":tgokj7gz said:


> scrimper":tgokj7gz said:
> 
> 
> > I have never tried doing Intarsia, don't think I am skilled enough to be honest....
> ...



Lol!  (hammer)


----------



## donwatson (17 Jan 2017)

Mine is a fish, again it is segmentation. You can do (more or less ) what you want. Remember 'enjoy yourself'


----------



## xiphidius (17 Jan 2017)

So please explain to me what differentiates segmentation from intarsia..is it just the 3d effect of raising certain pieces or is there more to it.
Regards
C


----------



## scrimper (17 Jan 2017)

donwatson":22ksmlfy said:


> Mine is a fish, again it is segmentation. You can do (more or less ) what you want. Remember 'enjoy yourself'



That fish looks really good on the wall. If I tried to make one; even if I could cut it out I would mess it up with the finishing.


----------



## donwatson (17 Jan 2017)

xiphidius":13j89bt9 said:


> So please explain to me what differentiates segmentation from intarsia..is it just the 3d effect of raising certain pieces or is there more to it.
> Regards
> C


Segmentation usually is cut from a single piece of wood, sanded, painted and finished.
Here is my fish after cutting out and painting






@ scrimper it really is this easy


----------



## Claymore (17 Jan 2017)

......


----------



## rayben (17 Jan 2017)

I have already bought Kathy Wise book for begginers would definitly recomendit.


----------



## donwatson (18 Jan 2017)

Thanks for the explanation Brian. I find segmentation that simple that it is difficult to explain ??

take care
Don W


----------



## xiphidius (18 Jan 2017)

Guess I'll be doing a lot of segmenting come the end of the month lol....


----------

